# R.I.P.- H.R. Giger



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

H.R. Giger dead at 74: Artist who designed 'Alien' nightmarish look leaves legacy beyond movies 




































You will be missed, my good man.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

That's crazy. Maybe there will be another person to pick up where the flag was dropped. I like his work.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Awe inspiring work, RIP


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Truly a master artist.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Once in a while, greatness appears in the movies. Such is that of H.R. Giger! His iconic creature from Alien and the like goes down in movie history. Don't think I've seen anything else like it since, they may come close, but no cigar!

His vision for a creature not seen before on film left everyone sitting on the edge of their seats in the theaters! His vision will be sorely missed by all! *_


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Gifted artist....he will be missed.
Glad he left behind his artistic footprint.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

RIP H.R. Giger.


----------

